# Best woodworking magazine?



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

What is the one must have woodworking magazine subscription for aspiring woodworkers? It seems there are quite a few and I don't know which to go with.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Fine woodworking is my favorite magazine. This is mainly due to the fact that they don't cater to the weekend warrior with cheap tools, but actually showcase high quality work.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*amen to that....*

I second Julian.....I have subscriptions to Fine woodworking and fine homebuilding, as well as 4 others. My wife thinks Im crazy, but its an addiction. My second favorite would probably be WOOD magazine. I think that they have more projects in them. 

jraks


----------



## Fbranco (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm an aspiring weekend warrior so I subscribe to:
Woodsmith, Wood and Popular woodworking.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Wood and Woodsmith Magazine

Lilty


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I am with Lilty. Wood and Woodsmith


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I get Woodsmith and enjoy it.

Red


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

At present I subscribe to WOOD. I enjoy Fine Woodworking but my skills are just not to that level of competency yet. :no: Someday....... :yes:


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses! It sounds like for me Wood will be a good one for now and when I get more experience under my belt perhaps Fine Woodworking.


----------



## Larry Norton (Sep 30, 2008)

You may also want to take a look at Popular Woodworking. It's a great magazine with a chapter called "I Can Do That". Catered to the newer woodworker, it still appeals to me, and I've been making sawdust for 20 years.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's strictly a matter of opinion, so the answers will be as diverse as the responders.

They're all only as good as their most recent issue. I tend to like Wood, Am. WWer, Pop WWing, Fine WWing, and Shop Notes. I've also enjoyed some issues of WWer's Journal and Workbench, but am generally less interested in their articles.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Personally I like Woodcraft magazine. I like a lot of the projects they have. I have had Woodsmith, Fine Woodworking, Shop Notes, Woodcraft and Popular Woodworking. Woodcraft is the only scrip I have not canceled.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote for Woodsmith.

George


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll chime in for Wood Magazine, and Shop Notes. Unlike Fine Woodworking, their projects are far more achievable for beginners.

And there is absolutely nothing wrong with being a "Weekend Warrior"... That simply means you earn your keep elsewhere, and work with wood for the joy of it.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

You have asked a very difficult question to answer.

My suggestion is to go to your local book store (B&N or Borders or even Rockler) on a regular basis and browse the magazines available. If you find one of interest, buy it and read it thoroughly. Did you like the magazine? Then be sure to browse the magazine next issue and the third issue. Did you buy all three issues? Then it may be a good choice for you.

Other tips.
DO NOT subscribe to any magazine based on an advertisement showing snippets from six or eight articles. The problem is that these articles are taken from the past two or three years. If you subscribe you will NOT get these articles as they were already printed.

Occasionally you'll get an issue, for lack of better words, of the magazine that contains a thin set of articles. Again, these articles have been already printed but in this case (August Home) you have the full article. I find this type of solicitation more honest than the above.

The magazines that I have or currently subscribe to are listed below with my editorial comments.

Fine Woodworking - Two or three good articles a year. It seemed that the good article was always at renewal time. It has been at least 5 years since I subscribed and I don't miss the magazine at all. I do still browse but haven't purchased an issue over those 5 years.

Woodworkers Journal - Owned by Rockler. Seems to be the most honest of all of the publications. Tool reviews seem to be very objective and down to earth. When a how to project is published, the techniques are explained well. As is the philosophy of the Rockler Corporation, the editorial staff are woodworkers with excellent English language skills. There is a free electronic or E-zine published. (Not the WWJ) This is suggested for every woodworker with a computer and an e-mail account.

Popular Woodworking - A good magazine with good and thoroughly explained projects. Although the editorial staff seems to be more interested in producing revenue from an electronic magazine that is similar to PWW. They do have a good personalized Q & A set up that seems better than other magazines.

American Woodworker - A good magazine with good projects. Enjoyable to read.

Woodsmith - This magazine contains no advertising. The content is mainly how to projects. There are side bars that show the techniques necessary to complete the project. This magazine is like a college course in each issue with each project. The Woodsmith emphasis is on the table saw and usage techniques. 

Woodsmith is published by August Home and most of their magazines are my favorites.


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

Woodsmith- No advertising either-


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Too late, I already have Wood. Let me rephrase that...I ordered a subscription  Thanks again for all the advise. And thanks for the super detailed response Rich. I'm sure a lot of people here appreciate your insight.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

i will checking out the local book store!


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

My favorites in order are Woodsmith, Shopnotes and Fine Woodworking. I also take Wood, Woodworkers Journal, and Woodcraft and find something of interest or use in all of them.


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Woodsmith is my favorite, Woodcraft and Popular woodworking come in second.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a really hard question to answer. One man's woodworking bible may be bird cage liner for another. Like women and beer, all are good, some are better. It's a matter of taste and need. 
My "won't buy" list is shorter than than a list of those I like. (Much like women and beer)

FWW and WWJ are two that immediately come to mind that I won't buy. 

Gene


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

I like Woodsmith for the projects in each issue. The steps are easy to follow and the magazine is not filled with advertising. I used to get Wood magazine but cut that subscription to save a little $$. I do recommend saving each issue in a large 3-ring binder. Flipping though older issues is always good for reference or project ideas. Just last week, my brother in law asked me to build an entertainment center and we found the design he wanted in an older issue of Woodsmith. Conveniently, I now have the plans, a materials list and step by step of the project. At the same time, he was able to see what the finished product will look like. I never throw my wood magazines away.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Right now the only one i get is Shop Notes, And think its a Great read, although iam thinking about sub to Woodworkers Journal as i have browsed a few and find it a good read. But rrich has alot of good point in his post.


----------



## ga.possum (Jan 1, 2010)

I subscribe to Woodsmith. I also go to the local bookstore and browse all the wood mags. I check the contents listings and see if there something in it I might want to build. Whether now or in the future. I look also in them for jigs, finishing tips, etc. I have went back to old issues several times. This may sound nerdy, but I went through all my mags, listed the name, date, and issue no. of mag. I then jotted to the side what items were in it. I put all on a spreadsheet on my computer. For instance, if I want to build a coffe table, I type it in and all issues with plans to a coffee table come up. I can go to those issues and see the different types.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

There is actually so much information and so many ideas available on the internet, and in forums such as this one, that I no longer subscribe to any magazines. I do, however, keep my eyes open at the local thrift store for handed down magazine issues.

Gerry


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Any updates on this? My subscription to Wood Magazine has just about expired. It's been okay. Most things are easy for the beginner to understand, but the things of value to me are a little thin and there is a ton of advertisements. I don't mind paying for advertisements as long as there is more content.

So what do you like, and why? Thanks.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been subscribed to almost all of them off and on... Here's my take.

Fine Woodworking: lots of nice tools and projects, mostly out of my price or ability range. I'm considering subscribing, since they've done a few articles I really liked recently.
ShopNotes: Fantastic if you're a power-tool shop, pretty much worthless if you're not.
WoodSmith: Really nice if you're a power-tool shop or willing to take each project as a photo of a starting point, not much value except for ideas otherwise. In the newest issue I got they started a new hybrid shop column, where they talk about adding hand tools to a power tool shop. Could be interesting, but I'm still not renewing.
Wood Magazine: Pretty much what you said. Good beginner projects, not much in the higher end.
American Woodworker: Much like Wood Magazine, but with a different set of projects. I happen to like their writing style better, but that's personal preference, not an objective statement. I haven't read one in a couple of years, though.
Popular Woodworking: This is the one I'm renewing this year. They've gone very heavily hand-tool oriented recently, which I like. Not as much for the power-tool set, though they're not as one-sided as Shop Notes is.

... I THINK that's all I've subscribed to, but I'm not entirely sure. At the moment, I'm letting my subscriptions to Shop Notes and WoodSmith expire; they just don't have enough of what I want to be doing. I'm keeping my subscription to Popular Woodworking, and considering adding Fine Woodworking.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a Chevy guy. My neighbor drives a Ford...and the drunk down the street drives a Dodge. 

I have been receiving Wood and Shop Notes for a couple of years.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I'm a Chevy guy. My neighbor drives a Ford...and the drunk down the street drives a Dodge.
> 
> I have been receiving Wood and Shop Notes for a couple of years.


Soooo....I should get a Dodge?


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Wood and Woodworkers Journal. WW Journal is published by Rockler and mostly features their tools but they are good people.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I like popular woodworking. It's the whole hand tool spin.


----------



## TerryZ (Jul 13, 2012)

Woodsmith and Wood. Save the rest of your subscription money for more tools, preferably the power type.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I get Fine Woodworking for free. I like it. Most of the stuff in there is way above my skill level and my tooling budget, but it does give me nice ideas for future projets. My wife likes looking at the readers gallery.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Mark G said:


> Soooo....I should get a Dodge?


Probably not....


----------



## bricofleur (Dec 3, 2013)

It's matter of taste. 
If you take the time to look at each picture/paragraph and try to find something new to you, you'll be satisfied. Read between the lines you'll find that all magazines are different and all of them are worth it.
It's only a matter of taste. None is perfect.
If you don't have the money, use Google.
Best,
Serge
http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Go to your local library and read a few of each one they have. You will likely get hooked on one or two. Then you will have an excuse to go to the library when it's too cold in your shop to work.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Lilty said:


> Wood and Woodsmith Magazine
> 
> Lilty


Those are the two I prefer and have subscribed to the longest.

Geoorge


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Fine WoodWorking for me. The online subscription is all you would need.


----------

